# damn 8th graders continued



## CHOMPER316 (Feb 20, 2004)

this is what i look like today as a southpark caracter after they beat me up.


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Did _sweet lu_ sucker punch you too?


----------



## ChErRiEliPz510 (Nov 17, 2003)

By 8th graders???? sorry to hear that...What grade are you??


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

> Did sweet lu sucker punch you too?


sweet lu = todd bertuzz?



> this is what i look like today as a southpark caracter after they beat me up.


What happened man?


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

how can you get beat up by 8th graders heh


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

LaZy said:


> how can you get beat up by 8th graders heh


 The fucked up part is he's a Senior is High School too.


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

dont stand for that sh*t man. find a bunch of sophomores and put those cocky fucks out of their misery


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

losts0ul916 said:


> LaZy said:
> 
> 
> > how can you get beat up by 8th graders heh
> ...


 LoL


----------



## t_h_e_s_a_c_k (Nov 16, 2003)

Prepare to be flamed to a crisp.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

dont worry man, just make some friends who are in high school and then next year when you get in you already got back up and they got nothing and beat the sh*t out of them good on the first day cause they wont be so tough after


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> dont worry man, just make some friends who are in high school and then next year when you get in you already got back up and they got nothing and beat the sh*t out of them good on the first day cause they wont be so tough after


 Just make sure you don't sucker punch them like "_someone_" around here.


----------



## CHOMPER316 (Feb 20, 2004)

ChErRiEliPz510 said:


> By 8th graders???? sorry to hear that...What grade are you??


 7th grade


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Chomp,
Are you ok?
sucks that you have to go through this crap ......
to brighter days my friend


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

take a martial arts class. when u get good, start whoopin some ass!


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

No offense or anything but a 8th grader cant really beat some 1 up bad. And really there isnt much of a difference between a 8th grader and 7th in size. I bet it will happen again. Try fighing not the smallest 1 but 1 of the smallest 1's and i bet it will stop them from beating u up.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

losts0ul916 said:


> LaZy said:
> 
> 
> > how can you get beat up by 8th graders heh
> ...


 Two days ago a Freshman in my school beat the living crap out of a senior...like this kid, Steve, was in the bathroom and my friend Cody went in and Steve's hand was covered in the other kids blood.

Now that's sad.









Dude, if you got an older brother now is the time to do some grovelling.


----------



## kopid_03 (Mar 3, 2004)

i dont' think i would tell all the people on this site about this


----------



## t_h_e_s_a_c_k (Nov 16, 2003)

kopid_03 said:


> i dont' think i would tell all the people on this site about this


 Same here, I woulda lied.


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

Why whats the point not to? I wouldnt feel embarrassed. Its a freakin forum, i dont take stuff personal on the freaking interenet. I just want to know if you faught back


----------



## killfishygo (Jan 13, 2004)

losts0ul916 said:


> sweet lu said:
> 
> 
> > dont worry man, just make some friends who are in high school and then next year when you get in you already got back up and they got nothing and beat the sh*t out of them good on the first day cause they wont be so tough after
> ...


 LOL

and chomp, sorry to hear about that, but you should learn how to fight and workout so that when you see them in high school you can whoop their bitch asses


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

Dont you have any big freinds ? or a can of maz ? dont take that sh*t man fight cheap if you have too kick in the nuts and skrach eyes eyes


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

go after the biggest one that got your ass and sweet lu punch em then stomp a

new mud hole in his ass till someone pulls you off or you cant lift your led anymore

or get the "leader" of the guys that got you sweet lu punch em in the fukin throat

then ram a finger in his eye ball and stomp a new mud hole in his ass :laugh:

then step on his knee cap and make his leg bend the other way


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

don't make it easy on them and they will find an easyer mark. Insted of consintraiting on wining make your goal one good smash for pain. addams apple nose, skip the balls every one blocks them by instinke and even if it dose land then you'll just look like a %@#$%


----------



## rdang (Mar 27, 2004)

i agree with sweet lu, make some older friends or you could find out where they live and light their houses on fire!


----------



## a*men (Mar 23, 2004)

haha good ideas








but what is a 7th grader ?
(sorry i am from holland)


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

losts0ul916 said:



> Did _sweet lu_ sucker punch you too?


 more like a donkey punch







hehehe


----------



## Clay (Feb 28, 2003)

p*ssy.


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

a*men said:


> but what is a 7th grader ?
> (sorry i am from holland)


 In America, we have 13 levels of schooling to complete (not including Preschool). You start off in Elementary School which consists of Preschool (if your lucky), Kindergarten, 1st Grade, 2nd Grade, 3rd Grade, 4th Grade, 5th Grade, and 6th Grade. Junior High, which consists of 7th Grade and 8th Grade. Then the grandpappy of them all, HIGH SCHOOL, which consists of 9th Grade, 10th Grade, 11th Grade, and 12th Grade. After that smart people go off to college and dumb ones sit at home and collect Welfare, WIC and Food Stamps. Some people don't even make it out of Junior High without getting sucker-punched by _sweet lu_.


----------



## Pseudotropheus (Feb 14, 2004)

The best thing is to become an android like i am.
If your body is filled with metal what option do they have?
Or you could become very large and kill them.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

losts0ul916 said:


> a*men said:
> 
> 
> > but what is a 7th grader ?
> ...


 For me it was 
Elementary: K-5
Junior High/Middle School: 6-8
High School: 9-12

Preschool was seperate and optional.

What happened?! What made them fight you?


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

A tip for you. If you fight them, aim for the sternum first. In my fights I have never done that but then again I can hold my own. In your case, I say knock the wind out of them get a few good shots in (low blow if you have to) and cut out.


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

lol best way to stop getting beat up break a kids nose

its the quickest easiest way to deliver pain and bleeding(slot) without beinga p*ssy and lowblowing and believe they will cry

same thing happened to me freshman year (4years ago) i was just starting to work out and my arm was 9 in around and this senior beat the crap outta me the next week in scol he came up to me lkike he was gonna do it agen and b4 he could (while he was talkin) i just nailed him in hte nose and he fel to the floor crying sure i got suspended but my dad didnt care cuz i stould up foir myself

aim right for the bridge of the nose(right between the eyes) he will; bleed for at least an hour cry and probly fall to the floor

just for ur info now my biceps r 18inches around and im a senior

no i dont pick on lil kids


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

i would get some friends and jump 'em from behind. when i was a freshman i got in a fight with one of the biggest seniors at my school..... i whooped his ass







. and man, if you cant get any friends to help you... you can always use a base ball bat


----------



## confused (Mar 17, 2004)

Get a gun and cap them all once in the head.







That should solve your problems with any 8th graders.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

confused said:


> Get a gun and cap them all once in the head.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh yeah cause gun's will solve all your problems.


----------



## confused (Mar 17, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> confused said:
> 
> 
> > Get a gun and cap them all once in the head.
> ...


 Yep, they sure will.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

how about following them home wih a BAT : )


----------



## confused (Mar 17, 2004)

LaZy said:


> how about following them home wih a BAT : )


Or you can follow them home with a gun.And before you shoot them spit in their face.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

confused said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > confused said:
> ...


 Sure if you want to end up in a jail cell all your life...


----------



## confused (Mar 17, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> confused said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


 run away


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

confused said:


> Get a gun and cap them all once in the head.
> 
> 
> 
> ...












watch the movie "my bodyguard" it will give you the answer to your problem. Pay some older kid to take them out.


----------



## confused (Mar 17, 2004)

if your too scared to shoot them, tell me where they live and ill come do it


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> confused said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


 you know in jail you have everything, food, toliets, bubba :laugh:


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

confused said:


> LaZy said:
> 
> 
> > how about following them home wih a BAT : )
> ...


 Heat is to much


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > confused said:
> ...


 L o L ahahahah


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

tell your big brother to beat their ass


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

buy some alcohol, sit down, take a few shots with em, and talk abuot your problems. Usually the problem is a miscommunication or the *** is trying to look tough... if that be the case, break the bottle over his head, then give him a dallas throat plug


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

3 entries found for _Dallas Throat Plug_.

n. 
1. The act or an instance of killing a large number of humans indiscriminately and cruelly with intent to self indulge.
2. The slaughter of a large number of undesired inhabitants.
*3. Informal. A severe oral penetration with a foreigh object, as in a masochistic sexual encounter.*

for those of you wondering what a dallas throat plug is...
Thank you Dictionary.com!


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

Get a tazer. and when he's not looking whammy. zap him a good one and he'll be twitchin on the ground. no one would F with you then.


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

no gun i agree that its probly some lil punks lookin tuff

guns get u in trouble and will the make the news and makke p-fury look bad so ur an asshole


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Ok if you can't physically take any of them out best thing is to act like you're f*cking nuts. I mean like you'll tear their head off nuts. If that doesn't work then fight as much as you can....groin, legs, any and every weak point. I mean you do have the disadvantage being one year younger.


----------



## confused (Mar 17, 2004)

crazyklown89 said:


> Ok if you can't physically take any of them out best thing is to act like you're f*cking nuts. I mean like you'll tear their head off nuts. If that doesn't work then fight as much as you can....groin, legs, any and every weak point. I mean you do have the disadvantage being one year younger.


 Or u could do what i said before, BUST A CAP IN HIS DOME


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

go tell his mommy and daddy on him :laugh:


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

seriously man confused your going to give some 1 that dont no what to do a suggestion to kill some 1? your probably 12 years old and learned the learn "cap" and domb from a older brother.


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

Tazer or mace always works man.


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

get some mace .. spray the shibby outta them...... give me wedgies and kick em where the sun dont shine.


----------



## confused (Mar 17, 2004)

rbp3rbp3 said:


> seriously man confused your going to give some 1 that dont no what to do a suggestion to kill some 1? your probably 12 years old and learned the learn "cap" and domb from a older brother.


 f*ck you. I really dont think hes gonna go kill some asshole because some dude online told him to.I was just kidding.Everyone else is telling him to use tazers.I wasnt talking to you anyways so just shut your bitch ass up and leave me alone.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

confused said:


> rbp3rbp3 said:
> 
> 
> > seriously man confused your going to give some 1 that dont no what to do a suggestion to kill some 1? your probably 12 years old and learned the learn "cap" and domb from a older brother.
> ...


 RELAXE! personally, I was a little put off by what you siad to. You never know what some numbnuts are gonna be influenced by.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

not you CHOMPER!!!


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

I never got beat up in school. i was always the big kid no one messed with. but I once stuck up for a kid I knew and got punched in the face. didn't hurt, and I would of hit him back but the f*cker kept running in circles around me.I couldn't catch him


----------

